# best carseat for Toyota Matrix



## Anna's Lovey (Dec 24, 2008)

I have a bucket seat right now and I just figured out after using it for almost a year that the seat is on too high of an incline(no wonder lo's head kept going forward when she slept), and I think it has something to do with the way it fits in the car.
I have to buy a new one, for 22lbs+ and I want to make sure that it can fully recline in the car so that lo can sleep comfortably. It seems likethere's not a whole lot of room between the front and back seats.
Anyone else own a Matrix?
If so, do you have any issues with the carseat reclining?
TIA!


----------



## tabrizia (Oct 24, 2007)

I never had a problem with my infant seat or recline, but DS is in a rear-facing Britax Marathon right now in our Matrix and the recline works well for him. We didn't have any problem installing it in any position including the middle, though it is now behind the driver's seat since we just put the infant seat in for bean who is due to arrive any day now and the back seat is not big enough to have the two seats next to each other.


----------



## Anna's Lovey (Dec 24, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tabrizia* 
I never had a problem with my infant seat or recline, but DS is in a rear-facing Britax Marathon right now in our Matrix and the recline works well for him. We didn't have any problem installing it in any position including the middle, though it is now behind the driver's seat since we just put the infant seat in for bean who is due to arrive any day now and the back seat is not big enough to have the two seats next to each other.

ok, thanks a lot for responding for my post. i'll look into the Britax...
thanks again


----------



## greenemami (Nov 1, 2007)

I have a Matrix and we have the Britax Marathon as well. We also have a highback booster. The Marathon is behind the passenger seat, and there wasn't a whole lot of room up front with it rear facing (dp is 6'2" and was squished, I am 5'5", and was fine). Forward Facing is is fine.


----------



## greenemami (Nov 1, 2007)

Oh, also, with the infant seat (the bucket) we had to roll up a towel and wedge that under the base right next to the seat to get the proper incline. YOu can also use a pool noodle. I was told this is fine to do by multiple sources, but someone correct me if I am wrong!


----------



## Juvysen (Apr 25, 2007)

I have a Pontiac Vibe, which is essentially the same as a Matrix, and we have Radian 65s


----------



## hipmummy (May 25, 2007)

I have a Matrix and we had an awful time with the infant carrier. DH could drive safely he is 6 1, Ds is now in a Decathalon (souped up Marathon), He is behind the passenger seat. No one can really sit in the passegner seat because they are too close to the airbag. So one of sits im back. We are having another one in Spet so we are going to turn ds around. I wish I bought a Camry instead


----------



## an_aurora (Jun 2, 2006)

Hipmummy, you can install the Decathlon more upright and that will give you loads more room.


----------

